# Solved: Pixelated Text in Photoshop when Printing



## mandymade (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new here and new to Photoshop. I make wedding and party invitations. I have been using the Scriptina font lately. I just used it and it printed perfectly. Now, I just created a new file and it prints pixelated!!! If you can help, I would soo appreciate it. I need to print and cut these tomorrow (I took out all private info)!

Thanks,
Mandy


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What physical size is the card and what is the pixel size of the psd file ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm going to make a wild Guess.
Resize the Image .. keeping the width and height the same ..
but change resolution (PPI) to 300


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

> Read your private message.


It would allow for more help in many cases if the OP posted examples or any additional info in the forum rather than thru email and PMs'


----------



## mandymade (Feb 14, 2011)

I forgot to add that I read the one question on here from a couple years ago that said to change the ppi to 300. It was already set at that. It's formatted to print on 8.5 x 11 sheet. I tried to upload. Did that not work?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Didn't work .. A psd upload to TSG is limited to 200kb.
Sounds like it's dimensional right .. can't think of any other reason why ??
And welcome to the TSG Forum


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try Changing the font Style


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You might also try using a bold text .. depends on what you want it to look like.
Not sure what version of PS you're using ?? .. I'm using CS5


----------



## mandymade (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!! The bold was too "thick" and difficult to read, but the Font Style saved the day! I just made everything "sharp." Seriously, thank you so much for your help!!!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Glad that worked .. Holler anytime.


----------

